# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Çka studion fakulteti (dega) i kriminalistikës?

## Shpend Hajdari

A mundët dikush të më tregoj se qka studion fakulteti i kriminalistikes, sa vjeqar është dhe se cilat nga universitetet publike ose privat në Kosove e ka kete drejtim?


Për të gjitha pergjigjjet faleminderit e mundshme faleminderit!

----------


## Dar_di

Përshëndetje shepndi.03

Që të mësosh se çka studion shkenca e kriminalistikes vizito: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=22110

Në Universitetin Publik të Prishtinës nuk ekziston program i tillë studimi, ndërsa në universitete private është Universiteti AAB-RIINVEST. Ky program studimi, mesa di, zgjat tre vite!

Kalofsh mirë!

----------


## Shpend Hajdari

Dar   di, faleminderit për postim por a e din ndonje lend që zhvillohet aty d.m.th tek shkenca e kriminalistikes në AAB-Riinves, dhe sa kushton semestri aty? 
Të pershendes e gjithë të mirat.

----------


## Dar_di

Shpendi.03

Që të mësosh më tej për shkencën e kriminalistikës, në sajtin e mëposhtëm ke një material të gjerë prej 46 faqesh dhe përmban informacion të mjaftueshëm për interesin tënd.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/26066395/k...l-i-s-t-i-k-Aa

Për disa nga lëndët të cilat studiohen dhe janë pjesë përbërëse e këtij drejtimi, mund të mësosh duke klikuar në: http://www.aabriinvest.net/?page=1,116 , por vetëm nëse e ke të instaluar Microsoft Office Word 2007, në të kundërtën, nuk mund t`i shkarkosh dokumentet.


Pagesa për semestër është 1200 Euro me këtë ofertë: Vetëm në AAB-Riinvest, të gjithë studentët e regjistruar në vitin akademik 2010/2011 do të përfitojnë edhe regjistrimin e autoshkollës gratis, në autoshkollën e AAB-Riinvest.

-    Pagesë mujore me 12 këste, 
-    kredi me NLB Prishtina me 4.9%, 
-    10% zbritje për nxënës të shkëlqyeshëm, 
-    10% zbritje për dy familjarë, si dhe 
-    kurse  gratis të gjuhëve dhe lëmive profesionale, 
-    punësim në projekte të shumta të instituteve të AAB Riinvest.


Suksese!

----------


## extrem

dhe ne shkup ke nje universitet te till , nje shok i imi posa ka perfunduar dhe esht shum i kenaqur per sherbimet qe ofron ky universitet i mirnjohur ne maqedoni.

http://fon.edu.mk/content.aspx?cid=30&ln=sq

----------


## Shpend Hajdari

Për te gjitha informacionet ju faleminderit shumë shumë.

----------

